# Pencil/Stencil effect



## donhallnz (Apr 18, 2012)

I have raised 2 chicks from a Lavender Cock and a Red T Pattern hen,they both have this penciling effect,is this due to the effect of spread and will it moult out?or will they just be light checkers?
Cheers Don


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

It is likely due to spread, as you suspected, and molt out. I have also seen unimproved rec. reds look like that in the nest. Do the parents have any rec. red ancestors?


----------



## donhallnz (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes ,the hen quite possible carries Rec Red,no idea about the cock,


----------

